# emergancy ammonia 5.5 there are piranhas in there



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

will this help:im going to use prime and do a 30-40% water change and then add this in http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...t=cycle&N=2 i couldnt find biospira anywhere.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

i would say no, that stuff is pretty worthless IMO., they have one that goes in the fridge, those would be the better ones to buy, i would think they had a more consetrated and live bacteria, then cycle from petsmart.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Mikejones is right the only brand that actually does what it says it does is bio spira. At one point there was even a test on the additives that said that if its not kept refridgerated than its no good and the only brand I know of thats kept cold is the bio spira. But the prime does detoxify the ammonia, nitrites and nitrates so on the mater of helping with the ammonia than yes but it will not help cycle the tank.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

nswhite said:


> Mikejones is right the only brand that actually does what it says it does is bio spira. At one point there was even a test on the additives that said that if its not kept refridgerated than its no good and the only brand I know of thats kept cold is the bio spira. But the prime does detoxify the ammonia, nitrites and nitrates so on the mater of helping with the ammonia than yes but it will not help cycle the tank.


what am i suppost to do I CANT GET BIOSPIRA you your tellin me this stuff is completly useless i mean i can see the becteria in the solution theres sh*t lod of them


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

theres anotha one other than bio sphere,LFS, and make sure its kept in the fridge, and do a big water change in the meantime..


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

if my nitrates go up does that mean my tank is cycleing and that i have enough bacteria and that also my ammonia will soon go down because my nitrates are going up?????because ever since i put this cycle stuff in my nitrate went up to all most 20ppm its just a little over 15ppm and i tested my water before the cycle product was added in and it was at 5ppm and its at almost 20ppm after a 40%water change to.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

but what are the other readings? The deadly ones are ammonia and Nitrites. Nitrates can be tolerated up to 40ppm.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> but what are the other readings? The deadly ones are ammonia and Nitrites. Nitrates can be tolerated up to 40ppm.


ammonia 5ppm nitrite0.05 or maybe even zero kind hard to tell nitrate 17ppmish i added that cycle stuff a whole bottle 237ml of it right into the filter and my piranhas are in there but doing fine doesent aquarium salt help with nitrite and if how much do i put in,and post 7 is that true about the whole nitrates thing i asked


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

since my water is so bad what about a i dont know 80% or even 100% water change with prime water treater


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

how long does a ammonia spike last for during a cycle


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

how many P's do you have and what size tank????


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

flashover00 said:


> how many P's do you have and what size tank????


2 6'' in 55g


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

did you do a cycle initially....or did you just put the fish in the tank.
If there was no cycle done then keep doing small water changes to dillute the ammonia....also depending on your ph, ammonia is less toxic at certain ph levels so....

If there was a cycle done....then this ammonia showing might be due to ammonia in your water source....or rotting food/ waste in filters etc..

Always make sure this isnt your test kit as well...that seems to be a common occurence.

SOLUTION: Go to your lfs and ask to buy or swap a sponge filter of some kind or some kind of media/substrate that has an available bacteria colony.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

flashover00 said:


> did you do a cycle initially....or did you just put the fish in the tank.
> If there was no cycle done then keep doing small water changes to dillute the ammonia....also depending on your ph, ammonia is less toxic at certain ph levels so....
> 
> If there was a cycle done....then this ammonia showing might be due to ammonia in your water source....or rotting food/ waste in filters etc..
> ...


this is how i cycled http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=148269 and a week later my ammonia is at 7.0 ph higher then 7.6 nitrite 0.05 nitrate 20 i DID NOT AT ANY POINT OVER FEED THEM AND THERES NO ROTTING FOOD OR ANY WASTE IN THE TANK I CLEAN IT RIGHT AWAY when I SEE SOMN.do you know what i should do at this point what about a complete water change or is this a ammonia spike and if how long do ammonia spikes last.and water changes do nothin i did 40% water change and absolutly no change


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

fairly confident that while your 20 gal MAY have been cycled....your 55 never cycled and this ammonia spike is a showing of it

Small water changes to dillute the ammonia...go to lfs and get as much established bacteria that you can to put in your tank. 
The 20 may have had enough bacteria for the process, but the 55 doesnt.

cycles take weeks and weeks.....that post is from 12 days ago so...


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

flashover00 said:


> fairly confident that while your 20 gal MAY have been cycled....your 55 never cycled and this ammonia spike is a showing of it
> 
> Small water changes to dillute the ammonia...go to lfs and get as much established bacteria that you can to put in your tank.
> The 20 may have had enough bacteria for the process, but the 55 doesnt.
> ...


now that my ammonia is rediculesly high around 7.0 will that effect my piranhas heavyly wont that kill my piranhas in a couple of days and water changes do ABSOLUTLY NOTHIng i test the water a couple of hours later and it doesnt go down not even a bit.my piranhas have been under 5.0-8.0 ammonia for 2-3 days are you sure i shouldnt do a complete water change at this point im going to listen to what you say because you know my situation pretty well


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

dude...test your tap water for ammonia and make sure your test kit is accurate
water changes should at least put a dent in that problem
And that high ammonia is real toxic


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

flashover00 said:


> dude...test your tap water for ammonia and make sure your test kit is accurate
> water changes should at least put a dent in that problem
> And that high ammonia is real toxic


ok dude i have prime water treater and i and my test kit is accurate and it doesnt but a dent in it because last time i did a 40% water change it didnt put a "dent" in it one BIT


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

If doing a 40% water change doesnt lower ur ammonia ur test kit dont werk, unless its coming from ur faucet


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

What about Chloramines? Prime water treatment breaks the bond between the Chlorine and ammonia. The chlorine is than avalible for the other components of prime to do its job. The Ammonia is left in the tank, your bacteria colonies are supposed to handle it. I wonder if this is the reason your still seeing high ammonia after a water change. Of course that would probably mean your tap water would have a serious amount of Chloramines. Its about the only thing I can think of, my suggestion would be to try to reduce or neutalize the ammonia and add as much established media that you can get your hands on. What are you running for filtration? Hows it setup? Sorry if this info has already been stated.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> If doing a 40% water change doesnt lower ur ammonia ur test kit dont werk, unless its coming from ur faucet


 ((((((((((((((((SAFETYPIN THIS GOES FOR YOU TO)))))))i got the two bottle ammonia test kit and i checked my ammonia on my tap water <--(1.0ppm)aquarium <--(7.0)and treated tap water with PRIME <--(0ppm) so my test kit works ...i add a emporer 400 today, the bio wheels are going to help with my ammonia and nitrites and i did a 80 % water change today my ammonia is at 0.05 i couldnt let my piranhas go threw so many days of high ammonia especialy when i was powerless to do anything,i had the money$ but.....i couldnt find any good products i called many pets store and asked for bio-spira and most store havent even heard of it so i was left with CYCLE(<-----product) all i can do from this point is hope it doesnt go that bad agian.....IM AT THIS POINT RIGHT NOW IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I SHOULD DO ,I HAVE ORNAMENT FULL OF BACTERIA AND 3 FILTER PADS WITH lots OF BACTERIA BUT NOT ENOUGH....AND I GOT A NEXT BOTTLE OF +CYCLE+


----------

